# Tajima TEJT-II setting up to use spooler



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a 2010 Tajima TEJT-II C-1501 embroidery machine and dg/ml Pulse Illustrator Extreme software, both V13 and V14. I mostly use V13. My studio is set up in the front of a local sporting goods store. I do not pay rent for my little corner. My only form of payment is that anytime the store has embroidery they need, they go to the top of the list and I embroidery for them at wholesale cost. However, because I don't pay rent, I don't feel that I can ask for any special considerations, like running 200 ft of ethernet cable on top of a 20 ft drop ceiling. I'm concerned that if I'm too much trouble, I will be asked to leave.

I am currently using a very old laptop running XP. I have my embroidery machine connected to a wireless router via ethernet and then connect from the router to the laptop wirelessly. This works, but not always great. Also, I don't have internet access on the laptop AND I can't get a driver that will allow me to connect to my Zing cutter because the OS on the laptop is so old.

I bought a refurb Dell Lattitude laptop running Windows 7. No problem connecting to the cutter, but cannot connect to the embroidery machine.

I have included drawings of what I have now and what I would like to have. I was initially told by Pulse or Hirsh (not sure which) tech support that this was possible, but then on Friday, told it was not. What I am now told by tech support is that I must be hard wired from the store router to the embroidery machine. As stated above, I've been told by other store employees that this will not happen.

So, my questions are:


Is it possible to connect the way I want to connect?
Is there another possible way of connecting like:
a specially wired ethernet cable?
a specially wired serial cable?

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,
Alisa Davis
Dancing Bay Embroidery


----------



## ithreadsCJ (Aug 5, 2012)

I use Illustrator Extreme V14 from Windows 7. To communicate to the machine, you can buy a cross over ethernet cable and go directly from your laptop to the embroidery machine. The ethernet settings on the laptop will need to be set to a default value that the machine will recognize. The machine should also have it ethernet settings set to a value on the same subnet. The machine can also have the spooler IP address matched to what you configure on the laptop. You should still be able to use the wireless on your laptop to connect to the internet in parallel with this hard wired arrangement.

Any local computer store should be able to sell you a cross over cat 5e patch cable to run from your laptop to the machine.

I hope this helps.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Another option: using a USB switch (like Kensington ShareCentral 1) http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-ShareCentral-Device-Sharing-K33903US/dp/B0014J1P3C

You can copy the .dst file into the USB switch, and with a push of the button (on the top), you can switch it over to the Tajima USB input. Easy-peasy...


----------

